# Rehandling this old thing.



## Danzo (Oct 6, 2016)

Little project I started a long time ago. This old knife belonged to my uncle, he owned a tonkatsu joint in Tokyo a long time ago. He handed it down to my mother, who unknowingly abused it, turned to ****.

Water seeped thru the handle, rotting the wood and rusting the tang. So I went off to try and revive it. Old picture is all I got.






Can't seem to find my WIP pics for some reason. 

This is it after I chopped off the old tang. Welded on a fresh piece of steel. Two pieces of bubinga, simple brass rivets. 






I'll hit it with a rasp and then many many hours of sanding next!

I apologize if the photos are giant


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 7, 2016)

That's really sweet looking! Pretty darn cool to refurbish something with that kind of personal history. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Danzo (Oct 7, 2016)

Ya it has surname ingraved on the bolster. Can anybody read Japanese characters? Id like to try and identify the knife.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice! Please follow up with more pics once complete.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 12, 2016)

Here it is after a good bit of sanding and some mineral oil. 
Took it to my local knife shop and had the edge re-done. Broken tip fixed. Forced a patina on it


----------



## Danzo (Oct 12, 2016)

The new spine


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 17, 2016)

I use the app and the pictures are just fine. Beautiful job! How did you force the patina?


----------



## jessf (Oct 17, 2016)

I really like the shape to this knife.


----------



## jessf (Oct 17, 2016)

whats the blade length and how tall is that at the heel?


----------



## Danzo (Oct 18, 2016)

Forced it with some mustard. I'll take measurements when I get home


----------



## foody518 (Oct 19, 2016)

Great restoration!


----------



## Danzo (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks! I can't find my ruler...


----------



## Danzo (Oct 20, 2016)

45mm at the heel, 260mm length


----------



## jessf (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Benuser (Oct 21, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Danzo (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks dudes! I think I want to take off the forced patina and let it do its own thing.


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow. Is carbon steel even generally weldable in its hardened state? As far as i know hard steel can only be welded with a pre-heat procedure which in turn spells trouble with the heat treat. At least that's what i remember them telling me in class years ago yet you seem to have nailed it just fine.


----------

